# Tie Rod Replacement



## Maverice (Mar 10, 2008)

I need to replace the tie rods in my 01' altima and i am wondering if there is an outer tie rod and an inner tie rod for both tires. Also if anyone has replaced them in the past does anyone have advice on how to do it or the tools i would need


----------

